# BBQ Team Tag Line



## smokingauthority (Jun 29, 2009)

I need some help, and I know there are a lot of creative people on this site so here goes.  I have a KCBS BBQ team named "The Smoking Authority" or "TSA" for short.  This is a play off the Transportation Safety Administration otherwise known as the TSA.  Ok, enough background.  

I need a tag line for my banner and some shirts I'll be doing up.  I'm looking for something that ties me to the BBQ but that mentions Rub, Q, Security, Pat Down, Airlines, or any combination along with any other ideas you don't see mentioned.  

I've got a logo that looks like a badge inset with a set of steer horns and a pic of a pig with wings on it to tie in Chicken, Pork and Beef to the logo.


----------



## daddio (Jun 29, 2009)

bar-b-q worth getting arrested for!!


----------



## planeguy (Jun 29, 2009)

TSA B-B-Que...Come Get Your Rub Down!


----------



## smokingauthority (Jun 29, 2009)

Already 2 more than I came up with on my own,  I like this good start.  I will add one thing, I do a lot for Church BBQ stuff so I want to be careful what I put on my banner as 100 Church families stare at my banner I don't want to lead them to far in the wrong direction.


----------



## rivet (Jun 29, 2009)

"TSA~ Where Pigs Fly....off the plate!"


----------



## smokingauthority (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow, I like it, it's as if you've seen my logo!


----------



## the smoke break (Sep 25, 2013)

Probably waaaayyy too late on this one...but "Smoking up the friendly skies" seems cool.


----------

